# übers netzwerk ins internet und wieder zurück



## Dario Linsky (2. Juni 2002)

tag zusammen.

ich hab folgendes problem, und vielleicht (hoffentlich) kann mir damit jemand helfen. ich krieg's alleine einfach nicht hin.

ich hab bei mir zu hause ein kleines netzwerk - das heisst, ich hab einen rechner mit windows 2000 server und einen mit linux. der linux-rechner wählt sich ins internet ein, und gibt die verbindung über ipchains an das lan weiter. soweit funktioniert das ja auch noch ganz prima, aber......

...ich hab auf dem windows-pc ein paar sachen installiert, die ich gerne von anderen rechnern aus erreichen möchte (z.b. mysql, mssql, apache, etc.). wo muss ich im router (oder woanders) entsprechende einstellungen ändern, damit das geht? und vor allem welche änderungen wären das?
hoffe, dass das irgendjemand weiss. danke schonmal.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Juni 2002)

Hallo,

also, nicht einfach, aber das sollte gehen.

Du müsstest auf deinem Win-Server erstmal ein Remote-Programm (PCAnywhere o.ä.) installieren, dann gucken, welche Ports das Programm benötigt und diese anschließend vom Linux-Server an den Win-Server weiterleiten (Port-Forwarding). So sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. Juni 2002)

hauptsächlich brauch ich eigentlich nur den mssql-server. also port 1433.

meine forward-chain sieht so aus:

```
target      prot      opt      source      destination      ports
MASQ        all       ------   anywhere    anywhere         n/a
MASQ        all       ------   anywhere    anywhere         n/a
MASQ        tcp       ------   anywhere    192.168.0.0/24   any -> ms-sql-s
```


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Juni 2002)

Hallo wicked,

du brauchst ja eigentlich nur einen "Empfänger" auf deinem Win-Server, der entsprechende Befehle entgegennimmt.
Sofern dein Server nicht hoch-komplexe Befehle entgegennehmen soll, programmiere dir den Server doch eben selber (Socket, Indy oder Fastnet-Komponenten).
Der lauscht dann auf irgendeinem Port vom Win-Rechner und dementsprechend musst du dann vom Linux-Server forwarden.


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. Juni 2002)

ich weiss nicht, ob ich dich richtig verstehe. ich meine - ich hab ja einen mssql-server als empfänger. im lokalen netzwerk klappt das ja auch alles. nur eben nicht mit der externen ip-adresse.


----------



## Sibbe2k (4. Juni 2002)

also das mit dem Port forwarding ist schon mal richtig. also bei mir sieht das ganze so aus, ich hab in meinem firewall script erstmal einen eintrag angelegt der die IP meines WinRechners enthält, der sieht so aus: "SIBBE2K=192.168.0.2" und überwelche Interfaces was läuft sieht so aus: "LOCALNET=eth0" und "INTERNET=ppp0" dann gebe ich an welche Ports weitergeleitet werden sollen.
Sieht so aus: 

$IPTABLES -A FORWARD -p tcp -d $SIBBE2K --dport 1433 -i $INTERNET -o $LOCALNET -j ACCEPT
$IPTABLES -A FORWARD -p udp -d $SIBBE2K --dport 1433 -i $INTERNET -o $LOCALNET -j ACCEPT


ich hoffe es hilft dir ein wenig?


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. Juni 2002)

ja, danke. genau das hab ich gesucht. 

// obwohl mein kernel sich weigert, iptables zu akzeptieren. muss also irgendwie mit ipchains gehen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. Juni 2002)

so... ich hab's jetzt hingekriegt. falls es jemand interessiert, wie:

1. ladet euch das rpm im anhang runter und installiert es. für die, die nicht wissen, wie man ein rpm installiert:

```
rpm -i redir-2.0.1.i386.rpm
```

2. als beispiel:
wenn ihr alle requests von aussen auf port 3306 (mysql) auf einen anderen rechner im lokalen netzwerk (192.168.0.10) umleiten wollt, macht ihr das so:

```
redir --lport=3306 --laddr=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx --cport=3306 caddr=192.168.0.10
```
xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx steht dabei für eure externe ip-adresse. viel spass damit.


----------

